# Barnsdale farms bones.. Good or bad?



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I bought Bear a beef marrow bone made by barnsdale farms.. The only ingredient is beef bone lol.. But it says roasted.. Aren't cooked bones bad for dogs? I have been watching him with it and he won't ever have access to it unsupervised.. Anyone has experience with these?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think you will find that many on here won't give any large weight bearing bones - great way to damage teeth.

The fact that they are roasted changes them from a dynamic bone into something that is hardened , glass like and can splinter into sharp needle like shards .

next time you do a chicken , try to break a raw chicken thigh bone or try to separate the wishbone . Pretty difficult , because the bone has moisture content and will flex . Then take that same bone and bake it , or roast , (expose to heat) and then try to break it - snap - easy .

what do they use to "smoke" them 

instead get some chicken necks or turkey necks and freeze them and give as a treat


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

carmspack said:


> I think you will find that many on here won't give any large weight bearing bones - great way to damage teeth.
> 
> The fact that they are roasted changes them from a dynamic bone into something that is hardened , glass like and can splinter into sharp needle like shards .
> 
> ...


It doesn't state what they use, I will do some research. Do you know of any brands that have raw bones? I've been having an issue finding any. I found some online.. "Rollover", which they sell at alot of stores in my area but it doesn't say whether they are cooked or not. I also cannot find turkey necks anywhere in my area.. I'm also in Canada, and chewy.com does not ship to canada unfortunately


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

The


amburger16 said:


> carmspack said:
> 
> 
> > I think you will find that many on here won't give any large weight bearing bones - great way to damage teeth.
> ...


At the meat dept in your grocery store if they aren't packaged out front you can ask the attendant if they are available for sale. Many times they keep these things but don't package them since there isn't a high demand for them.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm in Ontario, Global Pet Foods carries Tollden Farms - they have a selection of RAW frozen bones. Also other smaller pet stores, local butchers or grocery stores, most will have something and be willing to help


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Amb, I got my boy the *knuckle bones* from Global on Front Street...


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> Amb, I got my boy the *knuckle bones* from Global on Front Street...


Thats where I got the marrow bone but they were out of knuckle bones. I'm heading in tomorrow as they ordered a big bag of food for me, so I'll check and see whats there.


----------

